# October 2018 - Mechanical PE Results & Survey



## justin-hawaii (Dec 5, 2018)

After every PE exam, I conduct a survey to gather feedback for future test takers.  After you receive your results, please provide your feedback on one of the links below.  Thank you!

October 2018 HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Results Survey:  https://goo.gl/forms/nCkDJdNzOIPImtbf1
October 2018 Thermal &amp; Fluids Results Survey: https://goo.gl/forms/WvnZwcV8tFbyZoyK2
October 2018 Machine Design &amp; Materials Results Survey: https://goo.gl/forms/uN7dRaVq6SYtJWG53


----------



## Omer Elimam (Dec 6, 2018)

Received result notification  PASS (HVAC)


----------



## Workx (Dec 6, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> After every PE exam, I conduct a survey to gather feedback for future test takers.  After you receive your results, please provide your feedback on one of the links below.  Thank you!
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]October 2018 HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Results Survey:  https://goo.gl/forms/nCkDJdNzOIPImtbf1[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=10pt]October [/SIZE] 2018 Thermal &amp; Fluids Results Survey:[SIZE=10pt] https://goo.gl/forms/WvnZwcV8tFbyZoyK2[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=10pt]October [/SIZE] 2018 Machine Design &amp; Materials Results Survey:[SIZE=10pt] https://goo.gl/forms/uN7dRaVq6SYtJWG53[/SIZE]


I filled. I probably have to buy Pro guide this time...


----------



## Workx (Dec 6, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> After every PE exam, I conduct a survey to gather feedback for future test takers.  After you receive your results, please provide your feedback on one of the links below.  Thank you!
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]October 2018 HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Results Survey:  https://goo.gl/forms/nCkDJdNzOIPImtbf1[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=10pt]October [/SIZE] 2018 Thermal &amp; Fluids Results Survey:[SIZE=10pt] https://goo.gl/forms/WvnZwcV8tFbyZoyK2[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=10pt]October [/SIZE] 2018 Machine Design &amp; Materials Results Survey:[SIZE=10pt] https://goo.gl/forms/uN7dRaVq6SYtJWG53[/SIZE]


Any update to MDM guide is coming? I am planning to buy MDM guide, not sure if updated with Oct 2018 exam


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 6, 2018)

@Workx I added more problems to the MDM study guide and full exam. 

Updates so far from survey for highest failing score: 

[SIZE=10pt]October 2018 HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Results Survey:  50 out of 80[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]October [/SIZE] 2018 Thermal &amp; Fluids Results Survey:  [SIZE=10pt] 42 [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]out of 80[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]October [/SIZE] 2018 Machine Design &amp; Materials Results Survey: 48 out of 80[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## AlliChEME (Dec 10, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> @Workx I added more problems to the MDM study guide and full exam.
> 
> Updates so far from survey for highest failing score:
> 
> ...


I filled it out. I passed TFS so I don't know my score. 42/80 seems low to be the highest failing score based on all the discussions about cut scores before results were released. Do you normally see failing scores higher than that? It seems to indicate that either there were a lot of problems with errors in them that got thrown out, or the level of difficulty for this test was high.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 10, 2018)

Typically the  highest failing scores have been in the low 50s with the highest failing score being 56 out of 80 (HVAC).  Someone just added a fail score of 45/80 (Thermal).  @AlliChEME


----------



## Ironmanbravo (Dec 10, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> @Workx I added more problems to the MDM study guide and full exam.
> 
> Updates so far from survey for highest failing score:
> 
> ...


I don’t think machine design is 48 out of 80.  That is what I got and didn’t pass.  Please don’t tell me the number we 49.  Too close.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 10, 2018)

Ironmanbravo said:


> I don’t think machine design is 48 out of 80.  That is what I got and didn’t pass.  Please don’t tell me the number we 49.  Too close.


I don't think it was 49.  That was just the highest failing score I received from the survey, but I only have around 33 of the 600+ people who took the October 2018 MDM exam.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 25, 2018)

The survey results have been compiled, please see the links below and let me know if you have any questions. 

http://engproguides.com/machinesurvey.html

http://engproguides.com/thermalsurvey.html

http://engproguides.com/hvacsurvey.html


----------



## MechE3335 (Dec 25, 2018)

Justin,

The link to the MDM pdf appears to be broken.  Do you know the xx/80 value and percentage for the reported MDM Texas score?  

Thanks


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 25, 2018)

MechE3335 said:


> Justin,
> 
> The link to the MDM pdf appears to be broken.  Do you know the xx/80 value and percentage for the reported MDM Texas score?
> 
> Thanks


I just activated the link, see here:  http://engproguides.com/machineoct18results.pdf

The highest fail score reported was 48/80 for MDM.  No Texas MDM percentage was reported in the survey.


----------

